# Pc bootet nicht



## mescar (13. Februar 2005)

Also wie gesagt, ich habe ein großes Problem, normalerweiße habe ich mich
gegen die alltäglichen, kleinen Fehler im Computerleben gut wehren können,
aber der Neue ist was besonderes.

Ich habe mit dem Programm Magixx Photo 2004 versucht eine Photo/Diashow
zu brennen und beim Brennstart sagte es mir das er nicht brennen könnte, 
aufgrund einer fehlenden dll und ich mit dem integriertem Treibersuchprogramm nach 
dieser suchen sollte.
?Im Internet, auf der Festplatte? Jedenfalls sagte er nach kurzer Zeit, das
kein neuer Treiber gefunden werden könne und es zu funktionieren hätte.
Als nächstes kam ein die Meldung "Neustart erforderlich", was ich dann auch sofort tat.
Jetzt das Problem, der Pc bootet nurnoch bis zu diesem Auswahlbildschirm "normal starten, abgesicherter modus" etc
und egal was ich auswähle das einzige was passiert ist, dass der Bildschirm schwarz wird und der Pc sich mit
einem leisem klickenden Geräusch (ähnlich wie das Systemauffanggeräusch bei Xp) wieder verabschiedet


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Hm, komischer Fehler, ich denke entweder ist deine Windows XP Installation im Eimer oder deine Festplatte verabschiedet sich langsam.
Probier mal Windows XP mit der Setup CD zu reparieren, vielleicht bringt das was.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## mesca (13. Februar 2005)

Hab Windows neu drübergespielt, ist halt unbrauchbar jetzt aber ich konnte meine daten retten.

danke dir


----------

